# White "FDA" latex



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

In my always continuing search for new rubber,I came across a 20 gauge ( .020" thick) white latex ( food grade quality ). Feels pretty interesting. I'll compare it against the regular amber I have. Probably won't be that much a difference in performance or durability but what the heck-worth a shot or two! Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried the white latex in 2003 and what I got did not hold up quite as well as the amber. I notice on the stretch ratio that specs that it did not stretch as far either. You can get it in thick weights though for the English square rod style of band. -- Tex


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm waiting with baited breath, flatband!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just finished up a video comparing the White (FDA) Latex to the Amber latex. Check it out! Flatband


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for these results!!! Good to know.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Was the white substantially cheaper? Interested to see if you notice a difference in band length.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Buns,

pricing was a little cheaper. I think that's because they were out of stock on the Amber and they gave me a discount on the white. I think the colored latex ( exercise bands ) have an ingredient in them to make them last longer and add to durability. They have to add something to them with people stretching the hell out of them exercising and yanking on them all the time. I have noticed,like I said in the vid,that the colored latex over all lasts longer then the natural (amber)-at least that's what I'm seeing. The speed with the exact same band dimensions is pretty much the same though. Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for trying this out for us, Gary. :king:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great information, thanks


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got back from our shoot in NY and wanted to share the results of this white (.020") FDA latex. I put a set on with dimensions of 1 3/8"s x 7/8"s x 7 1/2" shooting 3/8" ammo. My draw is 30 Inches. temperature was 45-55 degrees. Chrony said between 175 and 190 fps. Not bad speed at all. I used this set just about all day until they tore about half hour before we finished up. Estimate on how many shots I took? I would say around 200-300 maybe. We were shooting pretty steady for around 5 1/2 hours. Ideally I would love to get 400 or so out of a set but I like the easy draw on the 20 gauge ( am getting older) and also the price was right. Hey it's fun to play! Flatband


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Let me thank you too. Great info.


----------

